# Bladder Infections & IBS



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

This posting is for those unlucky individuals like me who have suffered from bladder infections along with IBS. I have some advice to offer after winning my 2 year long battle with infections. Here goes:1)Cranberry Juice: and lots of it!! If you can't handle the taste, there is a capsule form. I recommend taking a capsule with water especially before intercourse to acidify the bladder. Bacteria hates an acidic environment. 2) Pee before and after intercourseBefore: A full bladder may get injured during sex and may leave it susceptible to attack by bacteriaMore Important !! After: Flush out bacteria that was pushed up into the urethra. A good hard pee works best. Hee hee.3) If you're sure that you have an infection, make sure the doctor plates your urine to see exactly what strains of bacteria are present. I was personally given antibiotics twice for EColi which were ineffective and on the third time I had my urine plated, it was found that I had Entrococci. It may take several trials of antibiotics for Enterococci because the little suckers actually live inside your bladder wall cells, hence the re-occuring infections in some induviduals.4) Drink lots of water and if you can, add some lime juice (Ancient Indian Ayurveda remedy--I've done a lot of reading!) Your urine should be clear or light yellow, if it is dark, this means you are not drinking enough water. Stay hydrated!5) Keep a positive attitude! I thought my battle would never end but it did. I tried all of the above but a specialist found that I had some obstruction (tissue) in my urethra that prevented me from fully emptying by bladder. This gave the bacteria a swimming pool to play and grow and reproduce (kinda like their own private Club Med). I had a urethra dilation which was quite painful the day of surgery but the following day I was absolutely fine and I could pee like a race horse once again! The procedure is quite simple...the probe used to look at the internals of the bladder is wide enough the it expands the urethra to the proper size. I had no side effects but I recommend you talk to your specialist about the procedure before you have anyhting done.I had the procedure in February and I haven't had an infection since. WOOHOO!! But I still drink cranberry juice every morning and lots of water throughout the day just to make sure I stay clear.After all this talk about peeing, I have to go to the bathroom, Ciao ciao, Espirit(D/C type)


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Espirit, you just answered the question I asked in your other thread. Interestingly, my ongoing infection is from enterococcus, too. Evidently, it's one tenacious bug. I just finished 6 weeks of antibiotic (Cipro) therapy, and I don't think it's gone yet. I had a cysto/urethrogram, but it didn't show anything abnormal. I'm really hesitant about dilation, though. I've heard some people become incontinent afterward, or else scarring causes a lifelong need for repeat procedures. I'm glad it worked for you, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

Ziggimus,Wow, what a length of time on Antibiotics! Believe me, I understand what you're going through and I sympathize greatly! There was an additional note I forgot to mention in my last posting. After my dilation, the nurse told me to eat lots of yogurt (the kind with acidophilis) or take acidophilis capsules (her sister is a naturapathic doctor). I guess antibiotics kill the natural bacteria in our gut which leads to a susceptibility of yeast growing in the intestines. This yeast may supposedly grow in the bladder as well. I don't know if this is fact or fiction but I also take acidophilis suppliments daily and it helps with the IBS. Who know? Maybe give it a try. I just can't help but think there is a connection here to IBS.Also, check out some of the web sites for UTI and entrococci. There was one that I remember the listed many natural herbal remedies that kick entrococci in the butt. I'll try to find it for you tomorrow.Hang in there,Espirit[This message has been edited by Espirit (edited 06-13-2000).]


----------



## dc (Jan 30, 1999)

I had the same procedure done for my reoccurring bladder infections when I was 12 and I do remember how painful it was. I too was cured for years but the past fews years I've started getting them again. I'm now 29. I have had IBS for about 11 years now and it just seems to keep getting worse as I get older. Did your doctor tell you that the bladder infections can be linked to the IBS?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm fortunate that I havent had a UTI for a long time. It wouldnt surprise me to find that bladder infections are linked to IBS in that maybe all the D, etc. prsent with IBS could cause an infection as everything is really close together and can get contaminated (in a woman especially)with bacteria. Then with the UTI comes the antibiotics which can kick off the IBS again. Who even wants sex and then have to go through all that? Some DR's will give women prone to UTI's a RX for an antibiotic to be taken (just one pill) prior to sex if possible which has been shown to help prevent UTI's. Lots of fluids and cranberry juice is good too as well as peeing before and after sex. Glad your surgery worked for you and that you are UTI free.







------------------Nancy


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Espirit, I take 4 acidophilis tablets a day, but I'm very interested in finding out about other natural products that will kick enterococci butt. Haven't had much luck researching on the Net--I would appreciate any info you can give me. I also take a (prescription) pill every day called methenamine that's supposed to acidify and sterilize your urine, but I think it's making my GERD symptoms worse, and possibly irritating my bladder as well. The doctors keep telling me it's impossible that culture-proven antibiotics don't get rid of this thing, but the bacteria keep showing up. Then they say they don't know. It's interesting that enteroccocus can live inside cells. One urologist assured me that there IS a connection between IBS and bladder infections. She told me that until I get my IBS under control I'll keep getting them. (Except I think it's "it,"--one single, long infection--rather than "them.") I believe that irritation from D and repeated wiping can set the stage for infection. Also, the same muscles control the bladder and bowel, and irregular contractions can prevent the bladder from emptying completely, which can lead to infection. In IBD, there can even be a fistula between the bowel and bladder. I also think Nancycat's cross-contamination theory is true--it can be a vicious circle of UTI...antibiotics...diarrhea...UTI...antibiotics..ad infinitum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2000)

Zigmissus,(What is GERD? I'm not familiar)I'm not sure if you already know this, but I was told that after peeing it is better to wipe from front to back. This helps eliminate bacteria from entering the urethra and travelling up to the bladder. I also, like you, felt like my infection was a long continuous one rather than several. My doctor disagreed with me on this but he's not very bright (he thinks IBS is a "mental sickness"--his words exactly). Do you feel like you can't fully empty your bladder? This is the feeling I used to have. I was going to an Actupuncturist for a while when I was have the infections and he told me that IBS and my UTI's were connected. He said that since I'm C type my bowels were always contracted and tense and since they are controlled by the same muscles that control my bladder, my bladder was also being constricted/contracted. It makes sense, doesn't it? Poor bladder! I personally think that if I could have solved my IBS problem, my UTI's would have disappeared with it. But we all know how difficult that is, so in my desperation I had to go for the urethra dilation.I highly suggest going to a massage therapist/acupucturist. I went to one and he tought me how to focus my energy on getting healthy and relaxed rather than exhausting myself by worrying about everything (esp health). I had to stop going b/c it was too expensive for me (student in debt at the moment) but I definitely plan to go back.Also, I had no luck finding that website about natural remedies. I will look at work tomorrow, I think I have it saved.Hang in there. You'll hear from me soon.Talk to you soon,EspiritFavourite quote of the day "Work like you're not getting paid for it, Dance like nobody is watching, and Love like you've never had your heart broken"--Mark Twain~~~Just a little inspiration~~~







[This message has been edited by Espirit (edited 06-14-2000).]


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Espirit -Good post. My mom, who suffers from bladder infections, always encouraged me to drink lots of cranberry juice to avoid getting one. (she also recommended suggestion #2). I also heard that the muscles controlling the bowels control the bladder. I had some interesting experiences because of that fact. You sound more positive than the last post I saw. This BB is great, isn't it.







I think you should slap you doctor upside the head and make him read the article Eric posted under the subject: Wisdom of the Gut US News.I've thought about going to accupuncturist for my wrist CTDs and for the IBS. Did the benefits last a while?------------------Mï¿½dchen


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Hi again, Espirit. GERD is "gastro-esophageal reflux disease." More than a few people here have it. Basically, you belch a lot and, when you do, stomach acid comes up. Something's wrong with the esophageal sphincter. It causes nausea and burning throat and mouth. Tagamet or Pepcid help by neutralizing stomach acid, but I suppose that's NOT good for bladder acidity!Yes, for the last year I have been following all the recommendations like cotton underwear (granny pants!), no tight jeans, 8 glasses of water a day, and not only back-to-front, but I go through a whole pack of Cottonelle flushable wipes every two weeks. And here's a bit of esoteric info: I've also learned not to flush the toilet while I'm sitting on it. My john, at least, throws a fine spray of contaminated water up toward the seat! I don't FEEL like I'm not emptying completely, but a residual urine test showed 100 cc, which I guess is a lot.DId the massage and acupuncture help with the IBS, too? It's too bad health insurance won't cover treatments like this.


----------

